# Alberta OHSregulations code-proposed revision



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 14, 2003)

*Alberta OHS tree workers code-proposed revision*

http://www3.gov.ab.ca/hre/whs/law/ohs_regcode_down.asp#eg


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Alberta OHS tree workers code-proposed revision*



> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *http://www3.gov.ab.ca/hre/whs/law/ohs_regcode_down.asp#eg *



My burst, I guess it is all industries, not just tree work.


----------

